

USB Armory: Creating an open source secure flash-drive-sized computer [video] - Audiophilip
http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6541_-_en_-_saal_2_-_201412281730_-_forging_the_usb_armory_-_andrea_barisani.html

======
matteotom
Crowd supply link here: [https://www.crowdsupply.com/inverse-path/usb-
armory](https://www.crowdsupply.com/inverse-path/usb-armory)

I've been watching this project for a while now, and the possibilities are
really endless.

One thing he mentioned that sounds really interesting is you could run a
transparent proxy, and use it to replace "p@ssw0rd" on login pages with the
actual password from a password manager on the device. Of course you'd have to
set up SSL interception with a self-signed cert, but AFAIK most (all?)
browsers will let you add a custom CA. You could also add ad blocking and
malware scanning as well, assuming the device is fast enough and has enough
ram.

